# roller colors



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

i was wondering if anybody knows all the colors that rollers come in? if you can, post up some of pictures of the color on the roller so i can see what it looks like. it will be very helpful......thanks


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Every color that exists*

Rollers are available in every color that I know of.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I see alot of little boxes with x's , is it just me or is it everyone?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

aloha Dex how you been, not seen you post here in a while , hope the worlds been treatin you well


----------



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

What rollers?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The attachments were not showing up this morning BUT all the links were good .. I went and copied and pasted them from the Properties of the photos .. some lovely rollers in the pics. I e-mailed the site tech support about the problem.

Looks like the poster deleted the photos. Sorry!

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> aloha Dex how you been, not seen you post here in a while , hope the worlds been treatin you well


I've been around. Staying busy with 3 kits of rollers flying and trying to get ready for our competition fly in three weeks. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dex your welcome and its good to see you and your birds are doing well  good luck in the championships, hope your birds do you proud and from what I have seen I think they will


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, Go to my website for pictures of different color rollers (0ver 500 pictures) click on each album then click on slideshow for bigger pictures. http://picasaweb.google.com/fjjm67


----------

